# Australian Genetics



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey all, 
I'm from Australia, I'm wondering what genetics we actually have here? 
I've been told we don't have rump white, satin OR merle here, but not sure what else isn't here! 
Our import laws are absolute and we can't import ANYTHING so pretty stuck with what we've got, which sucks. 
So! Who has insight on what colours are and aren't available here in the land of Oz? 
Thanks!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

While I cannot help with what you guys do have (I'm seriously lacking sleep at the moment), I suggest that if you have Facebook, join the Australian rodent club or get in touch with some of the mouserys around there.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Cordane. Sucks not having all the 'pretty' colours like Merle, Tri, Rump white , splashed etc. I'll look them up!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Mushroom rodentry and mojomouse Sydney have always been more than happy to help me with anything I need.
But I agree with you there, sucks not having the pretty colours or the amazing type. Just be glad you aren't in New Zealand like me, we have even less than you guys do!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Really?! That would SUCK


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Australian Rodent Club :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/410483742370003/

Mojomouse Sydney - she is a member on here but I don't believe she comes on much any more.
https://www.facebook.com/mojomouse.sydney

Mushroom Rodentry - also a member on here under the user name "Rambo-bright"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mushroom-Rodentry


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks again Cordane.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Well I'm sorry but you can import mice here and rats so I don't know who has been telling you this. Dog and Cat breeders import all the time from overseas as well as horse breeders, bird breeders etc. How could you improve your stock without getting quality animals from abroad. It just stands to reason. All they need is to be checked by quarantine department


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Mice or any rodent, along with reptiles and ferrets can not be imported only birds, cats, dogs, horses and rabbits

I suggest you read up on your countries laws, here is the Australian government department of agriculture web site page about the importation of animals
http://www.daff.gov.au/biosecurity/import/live-animals


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Our import laws are very strict, and concrete. Rodents are considered a pest and a threat to the native wildlife if released, so they don't allow them to be imported. We are stuck with what we've got. I'm aware dogs, cats and horses can be imported. Already checked out the quarantine laws. Thanks ppvallhunds  I've decided to stick with Tans, sSiamese and pieds for the moment, and have done a fair amount od research since I posted this on what we ACTUALLY have!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I did talk to a freighting company who deals in freighting animals overseas and they told me no problem with mice and rats.
And they are the experts in this not me but I will ring again and double check and let you know outcome.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

depends on where the compay is based, they may just not be aware of the law and think that as some animals are allwoed all are, al;so depends on who you are talking to a general recpetionist may not be awar of anything indepth, the amount of times iv called a company for some infor and been told one thing by one person then the oppersit by another staff member., in the link its there in balck and white what the goverment allow and dont allow. it might be a good idea to pass that on to the company as im sure as well as the person paying for the mice to be imported the company shipping them would proberaly be fined too.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I can let you know what we have deary, no problems 

-lethal yellow
- c-dilutes (c^ch, c^e, c^h, c)
- Reverse Siamese
- White bellied agouti
- Tan
- Roan
- Piebald
- Long hair
- Rex
- Hairless
- Banded
- facial marking genes that give head spots and wedge blazes
- brindle (both variable yellow and hyper variable yellow)
- sable

Mental blank... I think that's it.

What we don't have:

Colours:
- recessive yellow
- pearl
- extreme black (extreme non-agouti)
- cordovan brown
- leaden
- mottled agouti
- ruby eyed gene
- black eyed gene

Markings
- tri-colour / splashed
- sex-linked brindle
- rump white
- silvering
- varitint waddler
- merle

Coats:
- satin
- angora
- rhino hairless
- abyssinian / rosette
- fuzzy
- frizzy
- caracul

This may serve as some help in regards to colours for you. Be aware though it is about to be updated as some phenotypes were incorrectly named.

https://skydrive.live.com/view.aspx?cid ... &app=Excel


----------

